# Limbsaver Products!!!



## PAkilla86 (Mar 17, 2009)

Anyone tried the new string decelerator??? Or just replaced the stopper module on there factory decelerator with sims decelerator module??? Really lookin for info from martin shooters with bows with sts on there bows, but anyone who has tried these products please let me know what you think. Also what do you think of string and cable leaches are new super leaches better than original leaches???


----------



## ncbowhnter (Mar 30, 2009)

I own a Mathews DXT with the STS system on it and I recently purchased the Sims Decelerator Module for it. I was very impressed! Definitely worth the $8. Super Quiet and a lot less vibration. Not sure about the string leeches, I haven't found the need for them yet since my rig is so quiet.


----------

